# Amplificador LM386 o LM380 con más ganancia sin pre + Bass Boost



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2010)

Si bien el tema del LM386 fué reiteradamente tratado aquì, elegí ponerlo como tema nuevo y no a la cola de otro, debido al distinto trato que se le da al tema de la realimentación y ganancia. De todas maneras si algún administrador considerara cambiarlo de lugar . . . .

Después de ver la página del famoso japonés que dibuja todo a mano alzada . . . tuve que releer el datasheet , donde ciertamente lo de 20 a 40 dB es la ganancia pre-programada y define ésta otra configuración donde logra 74 dB.

La otra página utiliza realimentación positiva.

La idea es aumentarle la ganancia para *prescindir de un preamplificador*.

No lo he probado ya que hace muuuucho tiempo que no juego con éstos mini amplificadores . Pero provienen de páginas serias.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2010)

gracias ,no conocia esa configuracion 

saludos


----------



## HADES (Jun 6, 2010)

Bueno debo destacar que yo utilizaba una configuracion para obtener mayor ganancia pero esa si aumenta significativamente pero lo unico es que  si me imagino va a calentar bastante!

salu2!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2010)

yo siempre le puse un capacitor de 10 µf entre pata1 y 8 
es así como siempre lo use


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

Agrego un Bass Boost con el LM386 , quizás sirva para un mini amplificador de bajo



BASS_BOOST - Basic_Circuit - Circuit Diagram - SeekIC.com









						Build a Great Sounding Audio Amplifier (with Bass Boost) from the LM386
					

Find out how to build a great sounding audio amplifier (with bass boost) from the LM386 IC, and learn what makes this amplifier sound better than the rest.




					www.circuitbasics.com
				




Saludos !


----------



## romel777 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola como están,estaba buscando un pequeño amplificador para mi celular y queria hacerlo con el lm386, pero he visto distintos esquemas, cual de ellos es el que mejor funciona?a esto se puede alimentar con una pila de 9v no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2011)

ese el que puse yo mas arriba


----------



## romel777 (Feb 26, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese el que puse yo mas arriba



Ah ya, y que significa el bypass?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2011)

no se,yo no le pongo nada hay y funciona lindo


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 26, 2011)

romel777 dijo:


> Ah ya, y que significa el bypass?



Ese condensador desacopla las señales parasitas, que ingresan desde la fuente hacia el amplificador diferencial.


----------



## romel777 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Ese condensador desacopla las señales parasitas, que ingresan desde la fuente hacia el amplificador diferencial.



entiendo, en la hoja de datos dice de 0.1uf, es necesario o lo dejo asi? y me ira bien alimentadolo con una pila cuadrada de 9v ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2011)

Cuando te marca en linea de puntos significa optativo o alternativo, solo si es necesario, si te funciona bien sin el puedes utilzarlo sin el


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 27, 2011)

romel777 dijo:


> . . . es necesario o lo dejo asi? . . .



El condensador es opcional y lo mas cerca del integrado. Yo le recomiendo usar cualquier valor entre 1µF y 10µF.



romel777 dijo:


> . . . alimentadolo con una pila  cuadrada de 9v?



Segun el _*subfijo*_, puede funcionar con voltajes de 4V y hasta 18V.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si bien el tema del LM386 fué reiteradamente tratado aquì, elegí ponerlo como tema nuevo y no a la cola de otro, debido al distinto trato que se le da al tema de la realimentación y ganancia. De todas maneras si algún administrador considerara cambiarlo de lugar . . . .
> 
> Después de ver la página del famoso japonés que dibuja todo a mano alzada . . . tuve que releer el datasheet , donde ciertamente lo de 20 a 40 dB es la ganancia pre-programada y define ésta otra configuración donde logra 74 dB.
> 
> ...



Se ven bien esos dos circuitos a ver si lo hago en ptotoboard solo par ver quien da mas


----------



## slater pacheco (Abr 23, 2011)

El condensador ceramico que aparece ahi como bypass lo puedo sustituir con uno de 10µf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2011)

Si , o de 1 uF o ninguno


----------



## slater pacheco (Abr 26, 2011)

pero fijate que le coloque un ceramico de 10microfaradios pero a la hora de que le doy el volumen al maximo me charlea y no se si tenga que ver por el condensador de diez o le puedo probar el de 1uf pero boy a probar y aver que paso de todas formas muchas gracias por la ayuda....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2011)

10 microFaradios cerámico  . . . estás seguro que eso existe ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

Due, haber una lenteja de 474, con dos tendriamos redondenado 1UF uno cerámico de 20 seria más alto que un tachito de electrolitico y varias veces su diametro..... por volumen un desperdicio absoluto
Seguro que se confundió.... ah y el precio tambien seria un despropósito...


----------



## diisjc (Oct 19, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo siempre le puse un capacitor de 10 µf entre pata1 y 8
> es así como siempre lo use



tengo una duda.. que es el bypass? es un capacitor??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2011)

diisjc dijo:


> tengo una duda.. que es el bypass? es un capacitor??



es el control de ganancia,si es un capacitor electrolitico de maximo 10 µf x 16 volt


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 25, 2011)

¿para la version bass-bost se puede realizar en puente?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2011)

si,pero es mejor con el capacitor


el japones le puso uno   de 100µf ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

segun el ingeniero y muy astuto japones,tiene una ganancia de 74db
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/LM386.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 25, 2011)

dejo a su consideracion esta informacion sobre el lm386, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2011)

eso,entre la pata uno y ocho el capacitor  que yo decia(10µf),yo no le coloco el resistor de 1k que figura en el esquema,


----------



## Oscar Espinoza (Sep 24, 2016)

Llegué muy tarde? haha, me pregunto lo mismo que los demás ya entiendo que BYPASS es un condensador pero, por qué entonces no se le puso Condensador de "x" cantidad y en lugar de eso se le nombra BYPASS?


----------



## colcrt (Nov 13, 2016)

Hola, estoy montando este diagrama (imagen 1) pero nose por que no suena se escucha en el parlante un ruido y cuando toco una cuerda se escucha esa variacion pero en ruido nose que puede estar mal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2016)

colcrt dijo:


> Hola, estoy montando este diagrama (imagen 1) pero nose por que no suena se escucha en el parlante un ruido y cuando toco una cuerda se escucha esa variacion pero en ruido nose que puede estar mal?



¿ Verificaste la distribución de patas al conectar ?


----------



## colcrt (Nov 13, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Verificaste la distribución de patas al conectar ?



  ese error hahaha ahora si suena  aunque mete mucho ruido sabes si hay alguna manera de filtrar esos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2016)

colcrt dijo:


> ese error hahaha ahora si suena  aunque mete mucho ruido sabes si hay alguna manera de filtrar esos?




Si el potenciómetro de volumen se encuentra totalmente cerrado, ¿ El ruido persiste ?

Intenta agregando este filtro *Π* sobre la línea de alimentación.

Ver el archivo adjunto 150229​


----------

